# Can Crohn's cause Sinus Problems?



## cheeky

hey all, 

thought it was a side effect from prednisone... but i've had sinus problems for quite some time. 

always runny nose or congested... recently bleeding nose (not severe), and just seems to be a discomfort that won't clear up entirely. 

also, i'm wondering if it's my sinuses that's affecting my taste buds too...i notice foods don't taste quite the same anymore.


is it just me? anyone else with sinus/nose issues?


----------



## Kittee

Cheeky I'm not sure, but when I'm flaring (like right now) food tastes off to me and somethings smell so bad that I cannot eat them.


I'll get halfway through cooking dinner for example and just the smell of the food will turn me off.  I think that anything sinus related can do this.


----------



## saidinstouch

Yeah it can cause sinus problems, it's one of the ways I know my crohns is being active .


----------



## Kittee

I bet its an inflammation  issue.  Your body is attacking it self in place, why not another?


----------



## kello82

yep i believe it can too.
for over a year ive been dealing with sore spots in my nose, congestion (do you get all stuffy and have to breathe thru your mouth at night sometimes?), post nasal drip, sinus headaches. everything! and this all definitly seems to get worse when my belly is worse.
ew. and when i blow, it is like crusty bits and dried blood sometimes.
yep i would say that crohns can inflame the sinuses too.


----------



## stuart 51

*Sinus problems*

Hi, yes I have sinus problems also, have been seeing an ENT specialist, as I have a strange smell in my nose which comes and goes, had a ct scan which was clear, had previous surgeries a few years ago but had this for a couple of years, haven't got much of a sense of smell now as everything smells the same unless it's a really powerful smell and even then I'm not sure, I did ask if it was connected to crohn's but the doc didn't seem to know, I tried all the nasal treatments and it's still there, don't think there's much they can do, I'm hoping that if the crohn's improves that will also. Stuart


----------



## cheeky

kello82 said:
			
		

> yep i believe it can too.
> for over a year ive been dealing with sore spots in my nose, congestion (do you get all stuffy and have to breathe thru your mouth at night sometimes?), post nasal drip, sinus headaches. everything! and this all definitly seems to get worse when my belly is worse.
> ew. and when i blow, it is like crusty bits and dried blood sometimes.
> yep i would say that crohns can inflame the sinuses too.



exactly what you've mentioned...it's worse at night...and the crustiness is annoying...feels like i can't ever get my nose clear enough. 

when i started having inflammation again after coming off pred, i experienced a nose bleed which is very unusual for me, never had a nose bleed happen out of nowhere before... only had bits of blood when i blow my nose. 

i wish my nose would clear up...makes me self conscious like i'm always getting stuff in my nose so i don't wanna have a booger showing lol


----------



## cheeky

stuart 51 said:
			
		

> Hi, yes I have sinus problems also, have been seeing an ENT specialist, as I have a strange smell in my nose which comes and goes, had a ct scan which was clear, had previous surgeries a few years ago but had this for a couple of years, haven't got much of a sense of smell now as everything smells the same unless it's a really powerful smell and even then I'm not sure, I did ask if it was connected to crohn's but the doc didn't seem to know, I tried all the nasal treatments and it's still there, don't think there's much they can do, I'm hoping that if the crohn's improves that will also. Stuart



aww too bad you haven't noticed an improvement... i've been considering seeing an ENT as well.


----------



## cheeky

Kittee said:
			
		

> Cheeky I'm not sure, but when I'm flaring (like right now) food tastes off to me and somethings smell so bad that I cannot eat them.
> 
> 
> I'll get halfway through cooking dinner for example and just the smell of the food will turn me off.  I think that anything sinus related can do this.



yeah i think it was you and i talking about this weird taste/smell thing in another thread... it is so strange.


----------



## teeny5

I totally had been thinking that Crohn's has affected my sinuses.  The last couples months have been crazy.  I feel better, but have had terrible sinus issues.  Headaches, runny nose, congested.  Totally annoying.


----------



## Mazen

Ionly had one major sinus infection with blood and all and that was when I started Imuran; I guess due to having a suppresed immune system. A strong antibiotic took care of that.


----------



## drew_wymore

I've always had sinus issues including the nose bleed problems. It's weird that the only time I really bleed though is at night when I'm sleeping. I've had to bleach the pillows a few times lol. My ex fiance asked me what the hell I was doing in my sleep to murder the pillows cause they would be soaked sometimes.


----------



## cheeky

Mazen said:
			
		

> Ionly had one major sinus infection with blood and all and that was when I started Imuran; I guess due to having a suppresed immune system. A strong antibiotic took care of that.



hmm, interesting, because i've found that my sinuses have been worse ever since the prednisone and now while i'm on Imuran... wonder if that could be what's affecting my sinuses again.


----------



## mRae85

I have had really bad sinus issues all my life and I am 99% sure that I can thank my Crohns for adding to those issues! So yup, count me in on this little club too :lol:

Also, I have been thinking that the pred is adding to my sinus issue. I agree with what all of you said espicially about it being due to our suppressed immune systems, I think that is enough to make any of our normal issues worse. Anyone feel as if thier allergies seem to get worse also? They are connected to sinus problems in some ways and a suppressed immunsystem seems to make what used to be a normal sneeze from dust turn into a full blown sinus infection over night.


----------



## teeny5

drew_wymore said:
			
		

> I've always had sinus issues including the nose bleed problems. It's weird that the only time I really bleed though is at night when I'm sleeping. I've had to bleach the pillows a few times lol. My ex fiance asked me what the hell I was doing in my sleep to murder the pillows cause they would be soaked sometimes.


I get bloody noses too.  Sometimes it gets to where I have one a day.  I always thought I was so weird when I was younger.  My husband has never even had a bloody nose unless he actually got hit in it!


----------



## Colt

There is no direct connection. Allergies and sinus infections are the culprits and they are so common you would hear a similar set of replies on any forum. But, the medications used for crohns can make these issues better or worse depending on your current balance of infection/allergic reaction vs. immuno-suppression. Prednisone for example will reduce the inflammation in your sinuses but without that inflammation the infection can build until it overwhelms the prednisone and becomes quite severe.


----------



## D Bergy

Maybe an ENT should take a look at you.

My son had undeveloped sinuses that basically did not have a good way to drain.  He had the blood and constant infections.  The did a surgical procedure to open them up and he has not had trouble since.

It probably is not that, but an ENT can help find the problem.

Dan


----------



## pb4

I had issues with my sinuses before I ever got sick, when I was a kid I was addicted to nasal spray...but there's no medical evidence that there is necessarily a correlation between having CD and sinus issues (not to say there isn't or can't be, just that researchers have not ventured down that path from everything I've ever read on IBD).


----------



## katiesue1506

I used to have a yearly sinus infection when younger.


----------



## kello82

anyone else have actual sores in their nose? almost like ulcer type sores, to me they are very similar to the ones i get in my mouth and hurt the same way. 
could this be caused by just allergies ir nirmal sinus infection and not be crohns?


----------



## Ang999

I've had sinus problems all my life, with mild stomach issues.  Have had more significant and persistent stomach problems for the last 12 months and was just diagnosed with crohn's.  

It's interesting to think that these things might be linked.  I saw something on Oprah (Dr Oz) about 1.5 yrs ago for a salt water sinus rinse.  I've been using this and haven't had a sinus infection since.

I've was also diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyrioditis (hypothyriod) 10 years ago.  This is also an autoimmune disease.  Does anyone else have a second autoimmune disease?  I was wondering if these were connected.


----------



## pb4

Generally if a person suffers with an auto-immune disease they will often have more than one auto-immune disease, alot of IBDers suffer with asthma and/or with psoriasis too.


----------



## cheeky

wow... i just find it weird that so many of us have the sinus issue... perhaps there is something to this ... 

they say the ears, throat and nose are connected... if crohn's affects people from mouth to anus...  then perhaps the issues that occur in the mouth/throat area trigger something?  or, maybe it's because we have the overactive immune system and it seems the nose plays a role in filtering allergins soooo maybe our nose goes crazy and produces too much mucous crap because of this? ...or something... lol i have no knowledge on this i'm purely guessing lol maybe i'm not making any sense


----------



## Colt

Again, any random selection of people would have a history of sinus problems. Just like I'm sure we have all had depression at some point. Colds are another one. Allergies as well. There's numerous things that are simply ailments the majority of people have. This is why you use control groups for scientific studies. I don't mean to spoil anyone's fun, I'm just careful not to cross the line with shared symptom threads.


----------



## PENWESTERN

I had sinus problems galore during a recent flare.  I had crusty blood in my nose.  GI specialist was unable to help.  I had skin ulcers.  Everything healed with no scarring.

Distant memory.  Now I take my maintenance drugs.  I was not at the time.


----------



## cheeky

my sinuses/nose issues have improved a LITTLE... not as much crustyness up there but still a lot of runny nose and sometimes blood on the tissue.  

it's become quite bothersome because i feel like if i don't have tissue on hand, i'll experience an embarrassing moment (as it's happened before.. no fun having a runny nose and no tissue)...i can't just sit around for a while without needing a tissue.


----------



## Colt

PenWestern, various vitamin defficiencies may have contributed to that episode as well as dehydration from the D.


----------



## BookNerd710

Hi! Recently I had my first ever sinus headache/infection. Never had one before. But on a more regular basis, I've had serious post nasal drip. It's not like I can cough it up, I can really only swallow it to clear it and make me not feel like I'm choking. Have no clue what to do. I have Nasonex that I got from my e.r. visit for the sinus headache/infection and that seems to work. But I am so tired of it!


----------



## Sha0913

I have constant post nasal drip, sometimes i catch myself like scaping the back of my throat to swallow it, but it is constantly there, it drives me crazy.  My doc said it is a side effect of the remicade on my immune system and its like a constant cold, nothing has helped it.  I've tried all sinus medications.


----------



## Shay

I have had horrible sinus's for as long as I can remember. Since I was diagnosed with Crohns (2-2011) my allergies and sinus problems seemed to sky rocket. Im constantly carrying a travel tissue with me. 
It can deff get annoying!


----------



## Kev

Hmmmm, this is a very interesting line of thought.  Here's my two scents worth..  As far back as I can recall, long before I had any symptoms of Crohn's, my first trip to the WC would result in almost an allergic reaction.  Sinuses would fill up, eyes would water, nose would run. (And, no, I'm not making a joke out of this... although I'm sure everyone who reads this can come up with some beauts).  I have a deviated septum (used to be a kind of fighter in my early years), and everyday I have a constant sinus issue, ranging from just a slight loose nasal drip to full blown irritation. It has never gone away, and I've never mentioned it to a doctor (nor been asked about it) in relation to my Crohns. It is all annecdotal, but you just might be onto something here (re: the root of disease).


----------



## AmandaNG

I have always had moderate sinus problems and would often get sinus infections following colds. Then, I had a sinus infection for basically 6 straight months after starting Humira. I went to an ENT (ear, nose, and throat doctor) and had a CT scan, which showed narrow sinus passages and a moderate deviated septum. My ENT said that my anatomy combined with the Humira was likely causing my sinus issues. I had sinus surgery last June to repair my septum and open up my sinus passages. The surgery was pretty painful, but I have not had any sinus problems since. I was able to re-start the Humira when I flared in November and have not had any sinus infections.

I would definitely suggest that anyone who has frequent sinus problems see an ENT.  My doctor said that even 2 sinus infections per year is more than normal, and sometimes there is an easy fix.


----------



## kiny

They know people who have crohn have issues with bacteria in general. When a bacteria hits you, your blood starts to flow faster to the place of infection, to both attack the bacteria and to transport their "murder victim", lol. They have injected harmless pathogens in crohn patients in many studies, and in all studies crohn patients react slower to a pathogen, is it because of NOD2? They're not sure.

For what it's worth I have always had issues with a runny nose, no biggy, I can live with it.


----------



## 723crossroads

stuart 51 said:


> Hi, yes I have sinus problems also, have been seeing an ENT specialist, as I have a strange smell in my nose which comes and goes, had a ct scan which was clear, had previous surgeries a few years ago but had this for a couple of years, haven't got much of a sense of smell now as everything smells the same unless it's a really powerful smell and even then I'm not sure, I did ask if it was connected to crohn's but the doc didn't seem to know, I tried all the nasal treatments and it's still there, don't think there's much they can do, I'm hoping that if the crohn's improves that will also. Stuart


I have crohn's dxd Aug.2011 and have had a smell of cigarettes in my nose for weeks at a time. I smoked for 26 yrs. and quit 9 yrs. ago and can't stand the smell anymore. I wish I could make it go away. I use saline spray twice a day, but so far no luck. Anyone know about this? Teresa


----------



## Gra

BookNerd710 said:


> Hi! Recently I had my first ever sinus headache/infection. Never had one before. But on a more regular basis, I've had serious post nasal drip. It's not like I can cough it up, I can really only swallow it to clear it and make me not feel like I'm choking. Have no clue what to do. I have Nasonex that I got from my e.r. visit for the sinus headache/infection and that seems to work. But I am so tired of it!


I have often had that same feeling, like I have so much mucus in the back of my throat that I could drown in it.  Sometimes I have so much mucus that even a small piece of food can start me vomiting and all that comes up is thick, stringy, sticky fluid, so thick it is almost the consistency of jelly.

  Recently decided that I might have an allergy to all Milk products (not just lactose), stopped all foods containing milk in any form and it seems to have largely stopped the excess mucus.


----------



## sid

our throat is very sensitive to the acid reflux and gas that from our stomach.... this leads to to irriatation of the throat, what is interesting is that this might happen without causing heartburn. The throat and nose is connected. so irritation in throat leads to sinus inflammation.

I am sure there are many of us who has the worse sinus issues when we are bloated having a lot of gas.


----------

